# Check Out Friendly Fish Fanatics on FB!



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello! 

I'm one of the admins for Friendly Fish Fanatics, a multi-state fish keeping group on Facebook. We're a smaller group at just over 500 members right now, but growing! We'd love for some planted tank experts and/or novices to join another community that shares the love of this hobby. If you're interested, find us and send us a request. 

Thanks for the ear (or eyeballs, rather)! :bounce:


----------

